# amplificador Crunch Pzi 175.4 se protege



## carlosC (Feb 12, 2008)

Hola amigos este es el problema..lo que pasa es que al conectar el amplificador se protege inmediatamente ya lo probe tambien si nada conectado a la salida,,, espero puedan ayudarme...gracias de antemano


----------



## sap electronics (Mar 15, 2008)

quita la salidas para que lo pruebes ya checaste todos los mosfet de la fuente y de salida?


----------



## carlosC (Mar 16, 2008)

solo los de salida....me podrian decir como se prueban los TIP35?


----------



## sap electronics (Mar 17, 2008)

ah caray creo que lo mas conveniente es mejor que c lo lleves a un tecnico, para que no vallas  a dañar mas tu aparato


----------



## carlosC (Mar 18, 2008)

esta es la foto del amplificador cuales son las que tengo que checar


----------



## josesoto (Mar 19, 2008)

Son los mas grande   de tres patas   donde tienes que ver si esta en corto o  o no, con un tester  sino sabes manejar un teste te sugiero que  leas su manual o busque ayuda ´ sobre el 
y si lo tienes y tienes ida de algo  selecciona en diodo  y no tien que marcar cero  o corto 
tiene que marcar 670 esta por ahi  pero  viendo un poco ´en la foto  esta complicado  poro  podría ser otra cosa como resistencias diodos zener y muchas cosas mas  y si no te da resultado por ninguna parte pues acude ayuda  profesional  que este cerca de donde vives y te seguiresmos ayudando a lo que se pueda atte. jose soto


----------

